# Calpe In Spain Ferry Help Please



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

A good friend of mine has just (literally got on plane today!!) left the UK to start a new life in Calpe in Spain. He said you can get a ferry from down South somewhere and overnight to a port somewhere near Benidorm (he said about 350km away).

Does anyone have any idea which port in UK he is talking about and which port in Spain he is talking about and which ferry companies travel there as it would be great to go and see him in a few months when he gets settled in. (He also has a huge garden and a pool so we can park the RV in his garden and still have all the amenities of his house without imposing on them...result!!!)

Thanks for any help

Dazzer


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Portsmouth Bilbao. Bilbao is 500 or so miles from Calpe. There are no nearer ferry ports from UK


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dazzer the only ferry that goes anywhere near calpe is from denia and that only goes to the balearic islands. 

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry Far Away*

Hello,

I am not aware of a passenger service, though you may be able to get a place on a commercial ferry/container ship to that port from the UK.

I know for example that you can get a ship from Liverpool to Bilbao. Though it is a commercial one and is hardly overnight it takes 2-3 days!

Trev


----------



## GizmoBri (Sep 28, 2006)

*Calpe in Spain, ferries from UK*

As well as the ferry Portmouth to Bilbao, there is the Brittany Ferries Plymouth to Santander which starts it.s season mid March.

Bri.


----------

